# Lowrance Hook2 12"



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't get it or the Cruise which is just a Hook in disguise. Its cheap for a reason. HOOK is the least capable unit in the market. Both run no charts with any imagery and have very limited software capabilities.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> Don't get it or the Cruise which is just a Hook in disguise. Its cheap for a reason. HOOK is the least capable unit in the market. Both run no charts with any imagery and have very limited software capabilities.


That's what I needed to know. Thanks Egret!


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Any thoughts about the Garmin 94sv?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Any thoughts about the Garmin 94sv?


Yes.. the machine is fine. But the charts it can run are the worst in the market leaving you with a decent machine that is rendered useless inshore with no ability to run an alternative chart. Get and Elite Ti2 or EVO3 instead.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

to paraphrase Egrets Landing from another thread...

_"You are best advised to not shop units first. Shop the maps first. Once you get that right, then choose the unit that will run it. Crappy map = crappy utility = unhappy camper"_


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob said:


> to paraphrase Egrets Landing from another thread...
> 
> _"You are best advised to not shop units first. Shop the maps first. Once you get that right, then choose the unit that will run it. Crappy map = crappy utility = unhappy camper"_


THIS


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Ohhhh NOW you tell me. I got Hook 2/5 maps suck


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> Yes.. the machine is fine. But the charts it can run are the worst in the market leaving you with a decent machine that is rendered useless inshore with no ability to run an alternative chart. Get and Elite Ti2 or EVO3 instead.


Have friends with the Elite Ti and they have a lot of issues with the touch screen. Do you know if the Ti2 has been upgraded to avoid some of those kinds of issues?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Capt Rhan said:


> Ohhhh NOW you tell me. I got Hook 2/5 maps suck


Best to do some focused research before buying. At first look it is not totally obvious those machines do not support any charts with photos but with a couple of questions to any rep or with an examination of the specifications of the capabilities or lack thereof of Hook2 or the Simrad Cruise for that matter it would have been made clear. Those units are inexpensive for good reason. Hint: if you find higher end charts cost more than the unit you are looking at, don't get that unit.


----------

